# 5 for 5 in grappling last night.



## Kenpo_student (Oct 25, 2002)

2 triangles, 1 rear naked, 1 side choke, and an armbar. Sorry if no one really cares, but this is the first time I have gone the whole night without losing and no one I work with is interested in this stuff so I have to brag to someone.


----------



## ace (Oct 25, 2002)

Keep Training Sounds like U are doing good.
:cheers:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 25, 2002)

Good job. I would like to get more time on the mat grappling. But my wife, 3 kids would probably have an issue with more martial arts time.  
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo_student _
> 
> *2 triangles, 1 rear naked, 1 side choke, and an armbar. Sorry if no one really cares, but this is the first time I have gone the whole night without losing and no one I work with is interested in this stuff so I have to brag to someone.  *




Good Job.

I know how you feel......my wife and co-workers are clueless as to what MA are.

You sure you're not doing a "Kramer" on us? We're not going to see you standing next to a bunch of 10 year olds in class are we?   (joking)


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 26, 2002)

Ah, the only reason he did so well is because I wasn't there to spank him.
Just kidding, sort of.
:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 26, 2002)

___________________________-

???
Just Curius


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 26, 2002)

I think so but if not I apologize in advance.
:asian:


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 27, 2002)

Hey, you out there?
:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 27, 2002)

:lookie:


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 27, 2002)




----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> 
> *I think so but if not I apologize in advance.
> :asian: *



I don't think so but  I am in the Chicago area also. Where are you at city or Burbs?


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 28, 2002)

Burbs.  DG?


----------

